# Greek Letter Fonts



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

We do a lot of heat press of greek letters for fraternities and sororities and are looking for more stylized fonts than the plain block letters. i work in A.I. and roland cut studio. anyone? anyone?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Stahls'- Heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and more sells some I believe and you should be able to find some in all the various free font sites
Also a google search for greek letter fonts will do wonders for one looking for such a thing


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hello

did you check dafont.com....


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

Fluid said:


> Stahls'- Heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and more sells some I believe and you should be able to find some in all the various free font sites
> Also a google search for greek letter fonts will do wonders for one looking for such a thing


thanks richard, i already carry stahl's product and have done many searches on google and elsewhere for more stylized letter fonts than the common block style. almost all searches return greek language fonts, and they are all common block style - not what i need. but thanks for the reply.
jim


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

mazinger said:


> hello
> 
> did you check dafont.com....


thanks ernesto, but dafont didn't have them either. they have one greek letter font and some greek "looking" fonts but not in greek letters.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

was on the right side of google search
Greek House of Fonts - Specialized Greek Font Lettering Sets


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

Fluid said:


> was on the right side of google search
> Greek House of Fonts - Specialized Greek Font Lettering Sets


yes, i did see that site and checked it out. only 1 or 2 that i could use and they were $10 each. oh, i forgot to mention how CHEAP i am!  thanks!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

also the Stahls clip art collection comes with Greek letter fonts as well.

http://www.stahls.com/stahls/ooe_na...44USA&hMT=0&nPID=12&nTID=24&hSubMenuIds=11,12



> oh, i forgot to mention how CHEAP i am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


than your probably out of luck.


----------



## TheWill (Oct 4, 2006)

JIM said:


> yes, i did see that site and checked it out. only 1 or 2 that i could use and they were $10 each. oh, i forgot to mention how CHEAP i am!  thanks!!


Only $10 each?! It is not uncommon for designers to pay $40-$100 for a good font, or even thousands for a pack. I'd consider that a steal!


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

TheWill said:


> Only $10 each?! It is not uncommon for designers to pay $40-$100 for a good font, or even thousands for a pack. I'd consider that a steal!


will, i know it's a good deal and i do plan to buy it - i was just ALSO looking for more/other options. appreciate your 2 cents.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Well you could always design your own, here's a hidden font designer that's in win xp and vista that most people don't know is on their system. From your start button go to run and type in eudcedit. That's about as cheap as you can get.


----------



## JIM (May 30, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Well you could always design your own, here's a hidden font designer that's in win xp and vista that most people don't know is on their system. From your start button go to run and type in eudcedit. That's about as cheap as you can get.


thanks david. i'll see if i can wade my way thru the tutorial. appreciate it!!


----------

